# Problema con la localizzazione nell'ambiente testing

## pask1970

Salve a tutti. Ho postato il problema anche nel forum in lingua inglese, lo riposto qui sperando che qualcuno possa aiutarmi.

Ho seguito passo passo la guida alla localizzazione di Gentoo, in particolare per quanto riguarda la creazione del file /etc/env.d/02locale. Con il sistema "stable" è tutto ok, il sistema è interamente localizzato in italiano, sia come utente normale che come root.

Nel sistema "~x86", invece, succede quanto segue.

Quando effettuo un login, sia in console tty, sia grafico, la localizzazione funziona, sia loggandomi come utente normale, sia come root. Nel momento in cui, essendomi loggato come utente normale, divento root tramite il comando "su", la localizzazione si perde. Devo per forza di cose digitare "env-update && source /etc/profile".

E' più un fastidio che altro, ma vorrei capire se capita a qualcun altro, e come poter risolvere. Devo impostare le localizzazioni anche nel file bashrc?

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte

----------

## Onip

prova con

```
$ su -
```

al limite puoi anche impostarti un alias

----------

## Ic3M4n

dovrebbe bastare il source /etc/profile 

in ogni caso come ha detto Onip per diventare root bisognerebbe usare su - non su. la differenza è abbastanza grossa, o almeno lo era quando avevo scoperto la differenza. si, direi che è ancora abissale...

```
su

Password: 

zeus andrea # echo $PATH

/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

zeus andrea # exit

andrea@zeus ~ $ su -

Password: 

zeus ~ # echo $PATH

/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.3:/usr/qt/3/bin

```

----------

## pask1970

E' la prima volta che sento anche solo parlare del comando su -   :Shocked: 

Per quanto riguarda la shell sono ancora un noob (del resto, il mio grado sul forum è quello   :Razz:  ). Appena posso provo e vi faccio sapere. Grazie per intanto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... si impara sempre qualcosa   :Wink: 

 *man su wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The su command is used to become another user during a login session.
> 
> Invoked without a username, su defaults to becoming the superuser. The
> ...

 

----------

## pask1970

Leggere i man dei vari comandi dovrebbe essere la prima cosa da fare. Mea culpa, ma nel caso di su, pensavo che non occorresse sapere altro per usarlo  :Very Happy: 

Ora come ora ho deciso di reinstallare da zero il tutto, in quanto il sistema ha anche altri problemi (tipo il mouse che a random smette di funzionare) il che mi induce a pensare di essere stato un pò "superficiale". Ho deciso vedere come va in versione "stable". Poi passo alla testing, e verifico

----------

